# Need some flatwork advice, Planning another trip to the dark side



## Schroedc (Oct 27, 2014)

So I'm getting ready to build some knock down mission bookshelves using wedged tenons and I have a ton of stock long enough for the shelves but not wide enough. I was considering a tongue and groove joint but after looking at a desk my neighbor has that was made by some guy named Stickley  I'm really liking the idea of a spline joint the length of the shelves but I need some advice on how to cut my splines for the grain orientation. Do I want to cut them so the grain runs the same direction as my shelves or do I want to cut the splines so the grain will be perpendicular?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Alan Sweet (Oct 27, 2014)

I've only used splines in corners. I am of the opinion that the grain should not run with the joint. It should run across the joint. IT should be stronger than if it runs with the joint.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 27, 2014)

If you are doing it for the look- pick which way you want it to look. If you are doing it for strength- a good glue joint will be more then sufficient. If done properly- it will be considerably stronger then the wood. if done improperly-the spline will not save you. Most use the spline for looks and/or lining up the board surfaces. Either way most have spline running parallel to joint. Pretty hard to get a 4' +- cross grain spline to work out.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 27, 2014)

Alan Sweet said:


> I've only used splines in corners. I am of the opinion that the grain should not run with the joint. It should run across the joint. IT should be stronger than if it runs with the joint.



I do agree with alan on the corner splines though.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 27, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> If you are doing it for the look- pick which way you want it to look. If you are doing it for strength- a good glue joint will be more then sufficient. If done properly- it will be considerably stronger then the wood. if done improperly-the spline will not save you. Most use the spline for looks and/or lining up the board surfaces. Either way most have spline running parallel to joint. Pretty hard to get a 4' +- cross grain spline to work out.



+1

I couldn't say it any better.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 27, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> If you are doing it for the look- pick which way you want it to look. If you are doing it for strength- a good glue joint will be more then sufficient. If done properly- it will be considerably stronger then the wood. if done improperly-the spline will not save you. Most use the spline for looks and/or lining up the board surfaces. Either way most have spline running parallel to joint. Pretty hard to get a 4' +- cross grain spline to work out.



He's right. Try this: glue up two boards side by side, let them dry, then hit it on a corner. The wood will break before the glue joint does. It's not the Dark Side, stay on our side!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

